# Waffenschmied



## BloodRainOne (16. April 2008)

hi leute für alle die waffenschmied zum ersten mal machn würde ich euch bitte die Leher (Namen)der aufzuschreiben wo man Waffenschmiedemeister Schwertschmiedemeister und Hammerschmiedemeister werden kann !!!!!! und natürlich die stadt in der sie stehen !!!

Mfg Bloodyrain 

ps: bitte schnell um antwort denn ich möchte ne waffe bauen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JahuWaldi (20. April 2008)

Habe von nem Bekannten den alten 60er übernommen, ihn schonmal auf 70 gespielt, und nu kümmere ich mich um die Berufe... Bergbau ist ja kein Thema, aaaaber: Schmied.

Habe Skill 277, möchte nun Waffenschmied werden (Kolben)! Aber wie? Ich bin Hordler, man sagte mir ich müsse nach Winterquell, da kann ich aber nix Tolles anstellen... ...

Need help!


----------



## Fleshripper (20. April 2008)

Die Lehrer sind in der Ewigen Warte, aber du benötigst Schmiedekunst auf einer Fertigkeit von 330 oder höher, um dich zu spezialisieren.


----------



## JahuWaldi (20. April 2008)

Ahhhh, kkthx.

Also, ab 300 gehts ja recht fix weiter, aber das ganze fiese Thorium das ich da brauche, wie kommt man an sowas am schnellsten ran? AH? Habe in der brennden Steppe versucht zu farmen, aber da bin ich nicht der einzige Sammler, und ich muss den ganzen Mist auf nem Gaul sammeln... bin jetzt bei 294 ;(

Verkauft jmd auf dem Server Mal'Ganis Thorium zu humanen Preisen die mir nicht gleich die Schuhe ausziehen?^^


----------



## JahuWaldi (22. April 2008)

Also, ich habe Schmied nun nachträglich hochgeskillt, möchte natürlich Waffenschmied werden! Habe einen Skill von 340 erreicht.
Bin in OG zu dem Heinz bei dem man sich entscheiden musste, wähle Waffenschmied und sieh da: ich kann die ersten Waffen für Skill 330 erlernen. Nun zum Problem:
Es geht nicht weiter! Keiner von den Naps da in dem Tal gibt mir irgendwelche weiteren Qs oder so, im ./2 bekomme ich sinnvolle Ratschläge wie: "flieg mal zur Ewigen Warte; da gehts weiter"
.... ... kann mal wer nen sinnvollen Leitaden posten? (an der Warte spricht keiner über was Sinniges mit mir...)

DANKE!


----------



## Cadalin (22. April 2008)

Der leitfaden heißt nunmal:

-fliege nach Winterquell

-betritt das letze Haus in Winterquell links

-rede dort mit dem passenden NPC zu deiner gewünschten Waffenspezialisierung

-fliege zurück zurück zum Waffenschmiedelehrer und kaufe das gewünschte Rezept

Mehr Leitfaden wäre unsinnig


----------



## Logeras (22. April 2008)

Warste schon in Booty Bay beim Schmiedelehrer? So weit ich es noch in Erinnerung habe musste ich damals nach dem ich Waffenschmied geworden bin zum Schmied dort um einige Waffenschmiedequest zuerledigen. Erst danach konnte ich in Winterquell mich Spezialisieren.

Wer Rüstungsschmied ausgesucht hat muss in die Nähe von Zul Gurub  dort steht irgendwo ein NPC der die Rüstungsschmiedequest verteilt.


----------



## JahuWaldi (22. April 2008)

BB war ich eben, da gabs schonmal nix. ZG is groß, hast du evtl ein paar Koodrdinaten für mich? Wäre nice, bin erstmal duschen, arbeiten und dann sehe ich weiter. Aber schonmal danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## Logeras (23. April 2008)

Also der steht bei 51,21 und heisst Galvan der Alte.


----------



## JahuWaldi (23. April 2008)

Tjoah, also, er steht zwar da, aber ich kann ihn nicht ansprechen....

"Hörner der Raserei" war die letzte Q die mir in OG gegeben wurde; und nun bin ich kurz davor zu verzweifeln.. ...


----------



## Henner3k (24. April 2008)

Also, ich weiss nicht mehr ganz genau, wie der Ablauf und die reihenfolge war,und ob man das wirklich alles machen MUSSTE, aber meiner Meinung nach habe ich vor dem Kerl in Beuteucht noch quests für Einen Schmied im Schlingendorntal erledigen müssen. Der steht mit seinem häuschen und seiner Schmiede da, wo der Rare Panthe für den Abschluss der Pantherjagdquest rumläuft. Danach kam Beutebucht, dann Gadgetzan, dann Schwarzfelstiefen ( optional ), dann winterquell ( für mich als Hammerschmiedemeister hat sich dann noch Stratholm angeschlossen für nen rezeptquest ), dann Og und dann fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann nicht sagen, ob ich das alles so auf die reihe bekomme, aber ungefähr müsste es passen

Kann  hier nur nochmal JEDEM davon abraten Schmieden nachzuskillen! Die rezepte sind n witz gegen die sachen für hero badges und Ehre Klamotten und schmieden ist bei den barren preisen im ah mal so eben der teuerste beruf, den es gibt mit nahezu keiner einkommensquelle...

Gruß,
Henner


----------

